# does anyone still drink coffee?



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Just curious if anyone still drinks coffee, I always hear to stau away from it but I love it sou much hahaha.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

i drink tons.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nope i drink tea and it has caffeine in it too but not as much. Don't quit coffee if you like it. There really is no point. Unless you're getting panic attacks after or think coffee might be the cause. Might want to try cutting back though.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

never acquired the taste for coffee, wish i did, it's much healthier for you then soda. but i've pretty much stopped drinking soda all together


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Used to drink so much coffee to stay on the ball and alert, I think it contributed to some problems I face now.

Unfortunately I have only drank a handful of cups in the past year. Do LOVE a nice cup..


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Just curious if anyone still drinks coffee, I always hear to stau away from it but I love it sou much hahaha.


I thought this for awhile too.. to stay away from it. I would only stay away from it if it makes your anxiety worse. I recently discovered that it doesnt though so now I drink it all the time.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

To be honest the effects of caffeine help me feel better if anything. It lifts my mood and makes me more alert. Just dont overdose on it. As long as it does not give you anxiety keep drinking it mate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

if you actually like the taste of coffee just get decaff.


----------



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

I drink coffee. Lots of it. At times it makes very anxious which in turn eventually triggers an increase in DP.

I don't care that much though. When that happens i just think "its just the coffee". I am not going to let this dictate my life to the point i'll become afraid of a cup of coffee.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm drinking coffee right now.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys, and yeah it does make me feel a bit more anxious but its nothing severe. It also puts me in a better mood aswell. Before DP'd I was drinking e cups everyday but then i pretty much stopped for a long time, just having it rarely. I might start off by just drinking decaf and weining into regular coffee


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

I always wondered why people say coffee causes anxiety, its terrible for you, bla bla bla. To me it may be a stimulant but i dont think it actually affects fear induced anxiety/dp. It may give you energy but in my experience that energy does not go to negative anxiety states.


----------



## c-jane (Jan 9, 2012)

Love coffee, it tastes great but I have to stay away from it







makes my anxiety and in turn DP/DR worse. I've become a tea fanatic now.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

c-jane said:


> Love coffee, it tastes great but I have to stay away from it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh i know I love it too but it makes everything worse. Guess I gotta stay away from it


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

A lot, unless I feel like I'm at risk of 'an attack' (i.e. the onset of severe DP). I am of the opinion that, as much as possible, one should try to live a normal life and stick two fingers up to DP, in keeping with the fact that it is a psychological symptom which feeds on your fear of it. If you want to drink coffee, then drink it, if you wanna drink booze do so, if you wanna smoke tobacco do it (weed may be a little different, clearly it has some kind of relationship with DP given all the anecdotal accounts of weed triggering DP).


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

anarkii said:


> I drink coffee. Lots of it. At times it makes very anxious which in turn eventually triggers an increase in DP.
> 
> I don't care that much though. When that happens i just think "its just the coffee". I am not going to let this dictate my life to the point i'll become afraid of a cup of coffee.


Exactly! I've let DP rule my life in some ways but it won't stop me drinking coffee or eating the food I enjoy.


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

i like coffee... but of course I've never been much of a diet nut to begin with


----------



## Overloaded (Sep 8, 2011)

Coffee was part of a trigger for me so I avoid it. Had my second mug ever when my DP kicked in.


----------



## SnowFlake (Jul 7, 2012)

http://shop.equalexchange.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=10025

this stuff is worth every penny. I know some of you will balk at the price, but come on I know some of you used to smoke ganja, this decaf is really not that bad of a value considering that, I usually buy a quarter of a pound not the 5 lb bag but if I could tolerate it more I would gladly pay the price. And its AMAZING. Wow its in my top 5, its pretty much the only one I can drink.


----------



## SnowFlake (Jul 7, 2012)

Its really interesting to hear about how DXM helps some, or adrenaline, or coffee. The only thing I know is I get these flashes of reality coming back usually right after I have entered a building or right after I have left, or right before I enter, its very strange. Just some random thoughts added on because of an unamed superstition. I am going to go brew a cup of that stuff and do sudoko all day, life is good.


----------



## gonegone (Jun 20, 2012)

I love my coffee but too much definitly unbalances me at times. just try to cut it down a bit and see how you go.


----------

